# CV joint need change - TOTAL NEWBIE - Help!



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all:

This is my first car, it's been pretty loyal and I like it! I'm tired of being ripped off at the shop. So far the only experience I have is oil change, but I need to learn! My first CV joint change at Nissan= $300+. And then I realized the part could be bought refurbished on eBay for $50 shipped!!! well you live and you learn...

It's been more than 10K since the passenger side CV joint started sounding specially when turning, the boot is broken, and they told me at the shop it needed to be replaced (that was like 10 months ago). I have downloaded the FSM. Now I need some advice on how to do it, what tools I need, safety precautions like is it ok to lift the car with the jack it came with, and all the possible tips and tricks to do this job.

Many Thanks!

Christian


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

it is easier to just get new axel. get a refurb one and they are not that much. it is much easier to do and will take alot less time.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Christian_C said:


> Hi all:
> 
> This is my first car, it's been pretty loyal and I like it! I'm tired of being ripped off at the shop. So far the only experience I have is oil change, but I need to learn! My first CV joint change at Nissan= $300+. And then I realized the part could be bought refurbished on eBay for $50 shipped!!! well you live and you learn...
> 
> ...


As mentioned by redser a whole axle is an easyier way to go.
They are about $70 locally. You can check Autozone etc and they normally give a lifetime warrantee so if a boot gets torn they will just replace it again.
No its not Ok to work on the Car with the Factory Jack. 
Never get under the car unless it is properly supported.
You need stands that go under the jacking points. You sometime can get a set with a floor jack for a good price
The axle Nut is large, 32 mm i think, somebody please confirm, and very tight.
I use a gas pipe for extra leverage and a helper to hold the brake pedal.
You need to drain the trans fluid, and some new fluid to refill.
OPPS I just saw you have an Auto, mine is a manual so please check the Trans fluid comment.
Good Luck....


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah, the axle nut is a 32 mm. It took a half inch ratchet and a cheater bar to be able to get the wheel nut loose on my car. Replaced the cotter keys in it while we were at it (they broke off when we took them out). The only problem would be getting the axle out of the tranny. We used a chisel and tapped very lightly until it wiggled out. I read somewhere recommending using a pickle fork to get the axle out.


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the advice!: Ok I'm going to see if I can get it don today, got my CV at carquest for $65, got the 32mm nut, now I'm going to w-mart to get a floor jack and stands. I'll keep uou posted!


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

Well I was able to remove the axle! I got the new one at Car Quest, take it back because they sold me the wrong one, and now I just installed the new axle, BUT I HAVE A PROBLEM:

I'm not able to completely insert the end of the axle that goes into the transmission, it;s pretty hard to pull in, what is the best way to do this?


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

there might be an inner and outer spline inside the tranny. make sure they are both aligned correctly. you can try pushing it in a little bit then try turning the axel slowly while pushing it to see if you can get it to lock in.


----------



## iworshiplemons (Mar 2, 2007)

Hit it harder.


----------



## Christian_C (Mar 19, 2007)

I did it!!! Thanks all!!!


----------



## franktank232 (Dec 18, 2005)

Never removed a cv half shaft before (whatever its called). I've got all the way to the point of removing the shaft from the tranny (auto/drivers side), but for the life of me, it won't budge. It'll spin (in neutral), but thats it. I'm able to get 2 hands around the roundish metal part before the tranny, and have used a wonder bar, but nothing... very frustrating. The car is jacked as high as i can get it. Have all the parts. Is there a secret spot? I'm sticking the wonder bar between the tranny and the shaft and pushing, kicking, hammering, but no movement? 

I'm i too weak? 

I need a pit or a lift!!!


----------



## franktank232 (Dec 18, 2005)

And for anyone else, the axle nut is 32mm, but a 1 1/4 standard will fit perfectly (same size). The price was way less for a 1 1/4 socket.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

franktank232 said:


> Never removed a cv half shaft before (whatever its called). I've got all the way to the point of removing the shaft from the tranny (auto/drivers side), but for the life of me, it won't budge. It'll spin (in neutral), but thats it. I'm able to get 2 hands around the roundish metal part before the tranny, and have used a wonder bar, but nothing... very frustrating. The car is jacked as high as i can get it. Have all the parts. Is there a secret spot? I'm sticking the wonder bar between the tranny and the shaft and pushing, kicking, hammering, but no movement?
> 
> I'm i too weak?
> 
> I need a pit or a lift!!!


Ok you have the 32mm nut undone, and the hub is at least partly removed so the axle is either partly or all the way out of the hub.

Yes get a pry bar and insert it between the case, on a bolt head is good, and the axle / CV then release the pressure off the axle by pushing it inwards, then suddenly jerk the bar to pop it out. Put a bowl underneath to catch the oil if you haven't drained it already.
There is a spring clip that holds it and you have to push it back in its groove, so release it and try again if it doesn't work.


----------



## franktank232 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup. Got everything out of the way so i'm good to remove it. I'll try pushing it in. I might have to go find a different prybar to use. I'll report back with any progress. I've got my oil pan under there ready.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I think the trick is to give it a sharp jerk. I use a 15 -18 inch prybar, not sure how long exactly.


----------



## franktank232 (Dec 18, 2005)

*naked*

Still nothing. I feel the maybe 1/16" movement on the shaft (when moving it in and out), but i still can't get anything to "pop". Tried grabbing it with 2 hands and starting yanking in and out like a mad man and got nothing. Too cut up for today, i'll have to find a different prying tool. I've got a huge flathead screwdriver/roughly 12" prybar. 

To those who have removed it, are you going directly under/towards the back of the car to pry it off? I've been mostly going from right under the shaft.

Reminds me of the time i tried changing the starter in my Sentra. Got everything except that last bolt/nut...had to take it to a mechanic with a lift to finish it. I need my Ranger back!

tool i'm using:


----------



## christopher667dr (Apr 3, 2008)

hi just did mine on sunday driver side i used a 2ft crowbar and it came right out. a little heavier than a wonder bar 96max chris good luck this weekend i will do the other side


----------



## franktank232 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll get one of those large crowbars. I think thats my problem. I ended up slapping it back together (took like 10 minutes total, including putting the wheel back on) and moved the car into the garage (suppose to rain soon--was in the driveway). Actually pretty simple ripping apart the front end of these cars (besides my removal problem )


----------



## franktank232 (Dec 18, 2005)

Got my hands on a 2 foot pry bar and it popped out on the first try. Duh. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

great pleased you got it done....
I checked mine is 17 inch and works fine ( Stanley 4416)


----------

